# The Troll Gang Of P-Fury



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I was trolling on p- fury when only like 2 or 3 people were going hard at it. Now it seems EVERYBODY is a troll. Its hurting the lounge imo. This has become annoying to myself, and just imagine how the rest feel.

I say we take it down a notch.

Yours Truly,

Danny Tanner.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

Who? When? What? Why?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You are part of the problem traveller. Take a seat.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Come on, DT!..Don't be hatin' on trolls, yo!...Trolls were da' sh*t back in the day!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I am so lost. Are we in the days of Merlin? DT are you going to have an offspring son born out of magic, and raise him to then take your throne and restore freedom to pfury? Where warlocks, trolls and sorcerers can roam freely and live without harm, where everyone would be in harmony?

If so, then I want a Unicorn.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm sure this is just a troll thread, but I agree. DT's trolling is funny, well timed and shows an overall grasp of the english language. There's only room for one troll on Pfury. I vote ban the rest.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

This is deff not a troll thread just an observation. The mass gang trolling in the lounge is out of hand. Threads get derailed like no other. Everything is a pissing contest. I will do my part to curb the trolling.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

Where is all this trolling your all talking about?
Central acting like a goof? Is that the "trolling"?
n3p's failed return? Is that the "trolling"?
The discussion about P-Freaks high socks? Is that the "trolling"?

Only trolling is see is going on in this thread . . .


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Its ok for you to do it, But it drags down the launge when everyone else does it? Wtf.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

All I can say is that I find this thread to be slightly unreasonable.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> I was trolling on p- fury when only like 2 or 3 people were going hard at it. Now it seems EVERYBODY is a troll. Its hurting the lounge imo. This has become annoying to myself, and just imagine how the rest feel.
> 
> I say we take it down a notch.
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

All those members complaining that never step foot out of the lounge... f*ck off you donkey lounge rats







. Who really gives a f*ck about the lounge its a lounge not serious hour at the church group, if p-fury deleted the lounge a lot of the people labeled trolls would still be around helping in the hobby forum while the lounge rats would scurry off to find another internet hangout.

*cleaned it up


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> Its ok for you to do it, But it drags down the launge when everyone else does it? Wtf.


its called danny tanner is the universes biggest f*cking attention whore and feels the need to not only make a sh*t stupid thread like this, but get paniced when other people act in a manner which he deems "trolling". as if thats his job and his alone.

i think what danny tanner really means to say is "people are invading on my long running monopoly on getting attention"

its okay danny, wouldnt expect anything less from a proudly self described troll.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

lol agreed with Central for once.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

btw danny, you know i love you like a brother. thats the only reason i say the things i do to you. its always in good humor. we give eachother epic amounts of sh*t time to time and its totally cool. id expect nothing less when i make a "troll" thread from you/10pointers


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I feel that all of us are trolls.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Danny sees us trollin.. he hating.. pattrolling he tryna change and catch us postin dirty!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

P-Freak101 said:


> Danny sees us trollin.. he hating.. pattrolling he tryna change and catch us postin dirty!


wtf...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Central said:


> btw danny, you know i love you like a brother. thats the only reason i say the things i do to you. its always in good humor. we give eachother epic amounts of sh*t time to time and its totally cool. id expect nothing less when i make a "troll" thread from you/10pointers


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

8===3~~~ O^:/ <-------- dolphin


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

P-Freak101 said:


> 8===3~~~ O^:/ <-------- dolphin


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Is that text art dw putting something in your c*ck?
Damn, so it's true, you really do like it in the . . . . .


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Get off my nutts bro


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pfreak mad me lawl like a son of a donkey


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

IaintEvenMadBro


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Central said:


> Its ok for you to do it, But it drags down the launge when everyone else does it? Wtf.


its called danny tanner is the universes biggest f*cking attention whore and feels the need to not only make a sh*t stupid thread like this, but get paniced when other people act in a manner which he deems "trolling". as if thats his job and his alone.

i think what danny tanner really means to say is "people are invading on my long running monopoly on getting attention"

its okay danny, wouldnt expect anything less from a proudly self described troll.
[/quote]

you were the best troll Mike. before it was called trolling you were a troll. 
i used to laugh so hard.

DT is pretty good too though.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

central jesus christ you dont need to keep telling DT you love him like a brother and that you only pick on him because you love him

no one takes your trolling seriously anyway unless you through in something about the jews then your in for a 5 paragraph essay on how tough and strong jews are


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

like one of those fish that get shark food scraps


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Trigga said:


> central jesus christ you dont need to keep telling DT you love him like a brother and that you only pick on him because you love him
> 
> no one takes your trolling seriously anyway unless you through in something about the jews then your in for a 5 paragraph essay on how tough and strong jews are


seriously central says stupid sh*t, then when he gets owned he posts that dog "u mad bro" pic, and then tells everyone he loves them like brothers. It's a vicious cycle


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Boobah said:


> central jesus christ you dont need to keep telling DT you love him like a brother and that you only pick on him because you love him
> 
> no one takes your trolling seriously anyway unless you through in something about the jews then your in for a 5 paragraph essay on how tough and strong jews are


*seriously central says stupid sh*t, then when he gets owned he posts that dog "u mad bro" pic*, and then tells everyone he loves them like brothers. It's a vicious cycle
[/quote]

hahaha. I noticed that, but never put too much thought into it until somebody else mentioned it. Funny.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Boobah said:


> central jesus christ you dont need to keep telling DT you love him like a brother and that you only pick on him because you love him
> 
> no one takes your trolling seriously anyway unless you through in something about the jews then your in for a 5 paragraph essay on how tough and strong jews are


seriously central says stupid sh*t, then when he gets owned he posts that dog "u mad bro" pic, and then tells everyone he loves them like brothers. It's a vicious cycle
[/quote]
I attribute that to a unloving mother that only showed him affection after some form of emotional or mental abuse. I'm not a shrink but I claim I'm one in another forum


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

trolling trolls is the bees knees.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

this is what piranha fury has become:









when the estrogen levels lower and people stop bickering back and fourth he said she said high school bullshit is when p-fury will move on untill then....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

bob351 said:


> this is what piranha fury has become:
> 
> View attachment 205527
> 
> ...


pot, kettle, black, make a sentence using these words.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Bawb2u said:


> this is what piranha fury has become:
> 
> View attachment 205527
> 
> ...


pot, kettle, black, make a sentence using these words.
[/quote]


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Bawb2u said:


> this is what piranha fury has become:
> 
> View attachment 205527
> 
> ...


pot, kettle, black, make a sentence using these words.
[/quote]

A black guy was smoking pot and then he put the kettle on the stove.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Why does he have to be a black guy? Kinda racist to me

The guy was smoking pot and put the kettle on the black stove.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

My kettle broke so in need my black pot to boil water.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> this is what piranha fury has become:
> 
> View attachment 205527
> 
> ...


pot, kettle, black, make a sentence using these words.
[/quote]

A black guy stole a kettle and a pot from Wal-Mart.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

My lungs have probably turned black from smoking pot, but I don't give a fuckin' kettle.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The black guy beat the white lady with a kettle after smoking pot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

An unidentified black male risked his life to save a kettle which was used by former President Lincoln after a fire was started at a local museum by white youths smoking pot.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The sorcerer used his black magic to conjure up potions using his enchanted pot with bubbling water from the moonlight kettle.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

When complete his pot began to shake violently and out of the potion rose a black darkness that spread across the world... quickly he grabbed hit kettle and began to work on a potion to reverse the evil he has done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

The sorcerer couldn't deal with the immense evil of his black magic. He quickly ran and conjured up a new spell using the very same enchanted pot and kettle hoping this time he might create something to destroy his previous creation.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Guys, guys, guys...he said complete the sentence, not write a book...sadly your both disqualified from the competition...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I got busted selling pot by a black cop while watching Ma and Pa Kettle on TV!...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

Out of the enchanted pot arose an ancient spirit, the spirit of Gandifor. The sorcerer told Gandifor what had happened, Gandifor told the sorcerer "To defeat the black magic, you must first defeat the evil with in you". The sorcerer grabbed the moonlight kettle and ran into the fields of Hurlyx.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I was screwing the black chick so hard that she bumped her head on the pot and kettle that were nearby!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Once he got to the fields of Hurlyx he noticed an altar carved out of the natural bedrock the altar of taramatch the destroyer, as he came closer he noticed a wise old mage sitting over his pot chanting "hammuusheeyyya hammmussheeeyaaa" over and over... so the sorcerer lay down his kettle and waited for the mage to complete his enchantment. The mage turned to the sorcerer and said "i have been waiting for you... it has been fortold once the great darkness has set upon the world a man will appear seeking to cleanse his soul of all evils to become pure of heart. The sorcerer replied "how could you have known this i have travelled many months to get to this land and have never spoken to you." The mage replied it has been foretold in the ancient texts of shabalahhhhh, come my child it is time i have been preparing this potion for you." The sorcerer drew nearer and as the mage held up a goblet full of black sticky liquid to his mouth he said " drink this potion and you shall become pure of heart and rid of all the evil in your soul."


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Tl.dr


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> A black guy stole a kettle and a pot from Wal-Mart.


most accurate post ever


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

IBTL... we still do that round here?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Pahahahahaha @bob


----------

